# Foster Impossible to Pet!



## Ysabel327 (Sep 14, 2008)

I am fostering a puppy mill dog and he is impossible to pet. He runs from me everytime I try to get him. he has slowly been able to come up and smell my hand which he didn't do in the beginning. He's come a long way the two weeks I've had him but he will be impossible to adopt out if people can't even pet him. I have to keep a leash on him b.c that's the only way I can get him to outside. Any help to get this little guy used to the human touch would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DieselDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

You are just going to have to be extra patient. Let him keep sniffing you...keep your hands lower than his head, lay down on the ground, let him discover you on his terms...maybe even lay treats on your hand that is flat on the carpet...but most of all go sssssssllllllllllllllloooooooooowwwwwwwww


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

k.kumar said:


> Pet ownership is at an all time high. Nearly 50 percent of pet owners consider their companion animals to be a part of the family. Many people report that their pets sleep with them.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> kamal kumar


Oh...now I get it. You're hoping that people will see your posts and click on your signature line. You're selling something...duh. And here I was just thinking that your off-the-wall responses were from too much alcohol.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Texas-Girl said:


> Oh...now I get it. You're hoping that people will see your posts and click on your signature line. You're selling something...duh. And here I was just thinking that your off-the-wall responses were from too much alcohol.


dieseldawg gave some good advice


you will have to take it real slow...and use some of the techniques he suggested. i would suggest ignoring the dog..and not trying to pet it. let it come to you...don't push it too fast. it's scared. high value treats when the dog approaches.


----------



## DieselDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> dieseldawg gave some good advice
> 
> 
> you will have to take it real slow...and use some of the techniques he suggested. i would suggest ignoring the dog..and not trying to pet it. let it come to you...don't push it too fast. it's scared. high value treats when the dog approaches.


M&R is correct. It is almost the same with a slightly aggressive dog as with a shy dog...let them come to you and when they do still don't reach for them. Wait until they nudge your hand or make some other overt signal that they are reasy to be handled.


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

I was confused by this at first, but texas girl was replying to a spam post that has since been deleted not to diesel dawg's advice.
Would attaching the dogs leash to your belt loop so he follows you, but not actually reaching for him,talking to him or acknowledging him help? I am debating whether that would be too much if he was terrified or if it would help get him used to having people near him.
Once he takes treats from you comfortably trying putting your hand out, and laying your other hand on that arm palm up, so your finger tips are touching the heel of your first hand. Put the treats in the second hand so you has to come across your first hand to get them. I know that description is kind of confusing.....


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Ysabel, you've had this dog for a month now and IMO you are rushing things. He obviously has been *severely mistreated *at that puppy mill. It is going to take him months maybe years to trust people again. Please be patient. This dog probably spent his entire 3 years in a cage, so it is going to take a lot to undo this behavior. I know, mine lived in a cage for 4 years. This is not going to be a quick fix and I would forget about adopting him out for now. 

I sent you a link in your original posting (Sept 13th) and I'll send it again.... http://www.mchumane.org/RehabilitationofaPuppyMillDog.shtml please try their methods. 

If you are still having problems please contact DRNA (the org your rescue got the dog from) they will be able to help you.


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

secondchance said:


> I was confused by this at first, but texas girl was replying to a spam post that has since been deleted not to diesel dawg's advice.
> Would attaching the dogs leash to your belt loop so he follows you, but not actually reaching for him,talking to him or acknowledging him help? I am debating whether that would be too much if he was terrified or if it would help get him used to having people near him.
> Once he takes treats from you comfortably trying putting your hand out, and laying your other hand on that arm palm up, so your finger tips are touching the heel of your first hand. Put the treats in the second hand so you has to come across your first hand to get them. I know that description is kind of confusing.....


Yes, the post I was replying to, was later deleted. Hehe....so it made it look like I was talking to myself!  ROFL


----------



## saratoga (Oct 21, 2008)

Patt said:


> Ysabel, you've had this dog for a month now and IMO you are rushing things. He obviously has been *severely mistreated *at that puppy mill. It is going to take him months maybe years to trust people again. Please be patient. This dog probably spent his entire 3 years in a cage, so it is going to take a lot to undo this behavior. I know, mine lived in a cage for 4 years. This is not going to be a quick fix and I would forget about adopting him out for now.
> 
> I sent you a link in your original posting (Sept 13th) and I'll send it again.... http://www.mchumane.org/RehabilitationofaPuppyMillDog.shtml please try their methods.
> 
> If you are still having problems please contact DRNA (the org your rescue got the dog from) they will be able to help you.


It's tragic what certain people will do to dogs for a profit and I applaud you folk whom do rescues. Personally even as a hunting, fishing, shrooming, gathering and trapping machine I can't go into the local shelter without leaving as a sobbing fool. Understand that your work is great and is something I could never do or I'd have my own personal pack.

First time poster on this forum whom actually came for advise on my gordies limp on her front right leg. Both her and I have had lymes a couple times as we live in the tick filled swamps of central Wisconsin, our choice. 

I used to have hunting cockers as a little boy but gravitated to these ferocious tight bed sleeping gordon setters in my twenties. If any of you guys are looking to place a non-nippy cocker or setter that doesn't bolt towards the moon contact me please. I'm just looking for a buddy for my current 6 year old girl gordie and trust me, the dog would have a good life.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

saratoga said:


> Personally even as a hunting, fishing, *shrooming*


LOL thanks for sharing! Hope you have happy trips.


----------



## aussiesue (Oct 22, 2008)

I would also take an old shirt that you have worn and don't mind giving to your pup and place it next to where it sleeps. Puppy needs to get used to your smell and your ways. I also find that if I have a radio tuned low to a talk show, or if the puppy avoids the voices, choose a classical radio station, the puppy gets used to voices and/or different sounds and begins to relax. 
Sitting or better yet laying on the floor with the puppy in say the kitchen (enclosed area) allows the puppy to decide how close to come to you. Lay on the floor and read a book and ignore the puppy. Do it at the same time every day. Give the puppy some routine to count on. You may be quite surprised at what will happen in a few weeks.
Be patient and quiet and most of all send your puppy lots of love.


----------



## audi (Oct 23, 2008)

don't push him. if you push him or force him to come to you it will just make him more scared. let HIM decide when he is ready to come to you. All you can do right now is show him you are not going to hurt him. WHENEVER you are around him...talk to him and maybe give him a hotdog or anything to let him know you aren't going to hurt him, but you mean well and represent safety.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 21, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> LOL thanks for sharing! Hope you have happy trips.


Baking a venison/wild hen of the woods(shroom) meatloaf as I type. The setter is licking the mixing bowl right now and knows shes getting some when its done.


----------

